# Searching for a Kung Fu school in the portland/vancouver area



## krieger (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm interested in doing kung fu and don't really know any around where I live.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 11, 2007)

Here are a few...

http://vancouverkungfu.com/ - this one's in Vancouver - seems to be a Kajukenbo school.

http://www.academyofkungfu.org/ - this one's in Portland - don't recognize the style, but that's just me...

You can also do a search on Yahoo Yellowpages or something similar, or even just pick up the phone book.


There are many, many styles of Kung Fu out there which are very generally separated into Northern Styles (generally more legwork...styles like Northern Praying Mantis, Long Fist, etc.) and Southern Styles (generally more handwork...styles like Choi Lai Fut, Wing Chun, Hung Gar, etc.). Again, those are generalizations...hands and feet are used throughout.

What is it about Kung Fu you are interested in? What is it you want to get out of your training? You should start with those types of questions - only you can answer those - and narrow your choices from there. There seem to be a lot of martial choices in your area. Perhaps you shouldn't limit yourself to Kung Fu but rather take a long look at what's out there and how they fit your particular training goals. In any event, go look at as many shcools as you can and decide from there. 

Here is a thread on selecting a style/school that you might find worthwhile: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47497 (Thanks Kacey!!). Take a look.

I think you really need to start by what interests you and what you want to get out of training and go from there. 

Good luck. Welcome to MT. 

Keep us posted on how you make out.


----------



## NanFeiShen (Jun 11, 2007)

This link may help, there seem to be a number of schools in both areas mentioned:
http://www.scheele.org/lee/tcclinks.html


----------



## tellner (Jun 11, 2007)

The one you don't recognize is a Mo Duk Pai school. Mo Duk Pai, to make a very long story short, is a Kajukenbo derivative. That particular school also has a strong MMA program, regularly hosts Scott Sonnon, and does innovative fitness stuff.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 11, 2007)

tellner said:


> The one you don't recognize is a Mo Duk Pai school. Mo Duk Pai, to make a very long story short, is a Kajukenbo derivative. That particular school also has a strong MMA program, regularly hosts Scott Sonnon, and does innovative fitness stuff.


 
Thanks.
Is it me or is it strange that Kajukenbo is being called Kung Fu? I realize KF is one of the arts that made up Kajukenbo (although I do not know what particular style) but it's an art all its own. 

Don't mean to hijack the thread...just really curious.


----------



## krieger (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I'm somewhat...am over weight and would like to use kung fu as a way to exercise.  But not only for that reason.  Is KF too straneous for something like this?


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 11, 2007)

krieger said:


> Well, I'm somewhat...am over weight and would like to use kung fu as a way to exercise. But not only for that reason. Is KF too straneous for something like this?


 
Short answer, no.  Better answer depends on providing us more information as to what you are looking for.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeti said:


> Thanks.
> Is it me or is it strange that Kajukenbo is being called Kung Fu? I realize KF is one of the arts that made up Kajukenbo (although I do not know what particular style) but it's an art all its own.
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread...just really curious.


I think of Kaju as the original Mixed Martial Art.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeti said:


> Thanks.
> Is it me or is it strange that Kajukenbo is being called Kung Fu? I realize KF is one of the arts that made up Kajukenbo (although I do not know what particular style) but it's an art all its own.
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread...just really curious.


 
Not really, three of the four major branches of kajukenbo have major input from KF systems beyond that of the Kajukenbo Kenpo or original method.  The Tum Pai branch has heavy influences from Tai Chi, the Chuan Fa from a variety of northern and southern systems, and I thought Won Hop Kuen Do has mostly a northern KF influence but I may be wrong about that.  Honestly when you look at many of the uniforms, the titles, and the forms I think "kung fu" rather than "kajukenbo" but thats probably because I came up under the "original style."  It may be more accurate to call it "kajukenbo" but lets face it Joe Schmoe will never know what that is.

Lamont


----------



## Yeti (Jun 12, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Not really, three of the four major branches of kajukenbo have major input from KF systems beyond that of the Kajukenbo Kenpo or original method. The Tum Pai branch has heavy influences from Tai Chi, the Chuan Fa from a variety of northern and southern systems, and I thought Won Hop Kuen Do has mostly a northern KF influence but I may be wrong about that. Honestly when you look at many of the uniforms, the titles, and the forms I think "kung fu" rather than "kajukenbo" but thats probably because I came up under the "original style." It may be more accurate to call it "kajukenbo" but lets face it Joe Schmoe will never know what that is.
> 
> Lamont


Thanks!


----------



## Yeti (Jun 12, 2007)

krieger said:


> Well, I'm somewhat...am over weight and would like to use kung fu as a way to exercise. But not only for that reason. Is KF too straneous for something like this?


 
Any style of MA will be strenuous - including Kung Fu - but don't let that stop you or even slow you down. A good instructor is going to work with you during your training and get you started in a way that makes you want to come back!


----------



## krieger (Jun 20, 2007)

Woah, thread jacked, kinda.  XD

I think the Vancouver, Wa area is better.  Portland is too far if you don't have your own transportation.

Does anyone know/go to the Academy og Kunf Fu and Tai Chi?  I have a friend that goes there but he takes Kajekenpo.  I was woundering if there is any regular KF taught there.  If no does go there, I'll just have to ask him tomorrow.  XD


----------



## Blindside (Jun 20, 2007)

Would it be a problem for you to take kajukenbo?  If so, why?

Lamont


----------



## krieger (Jun 20, 2007)

I suppose it wouldn't.  I don't like the "hybrid" idea of everything mixed together.  I don't know, I just do.  I want to learn a single style.  And it's full contact/everything goes at that Academy and I don't want that.


----------



## Blindside (Jun 20, 2007)

That's cool, but what I would suggest is that in looking for a new school you don't look by style, but rather by the best instructor in your locale.  

Start visiting the schools and form your own opinion, just don't sign up for any long term contracts, nothing more than three months, at least initially.

Good luck in your hunt.

Lamont


----------



## Kenkaku Knight (Jul 12, 2007)

You could also find the US Wushu Center, taught by Gao Jiamin and Yu Shaowen.  They teach wushu and taiji, and their website is www.uswushu.com


----------

